# what age do GSD's stop growing?



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

i know it's a simple question but i never really looked it up anywhere so i thought i'd ask


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

My vet says they can grow for up to 2 years- Bob


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

K9POPPY said:


> My vet says they can grow for up to 2 years- Bob


Thank you!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

They usually fill out over a course of two to three years.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Three years is when my Male finally stopped.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

3 years old is when my last GSD filled out to 105 lbs., My new pup Rebell shares the same grandfather looks like he's going to follow suit, 51.6 lbs at 19 weeks.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

3..


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

I've been told up to three. My boy is filling out at an alarming rate, and he's got a bit taller as well.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

2.5-3.0 yrs.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Males generally stop growing in height by about 9 months, may gain an extra 1cm by 15 months, and fill out by 3 to 4 years

Females generally stop growing in height by about 8 months and may gain an extra 1cm by 12 to 15 months and fill out by 3 years.


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

*Related question*

When do you switch from puppy food portions to adult food portions? Ollie will be a year next week and is eating 6 cups/day. He is 85 lbs. Not as ribb-y as he was a few months ago but still has a defined waist. We fly through bags of food. When should we start to taper that down?


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Oliver'smom said:


> When do you switch from puppy food portions to adult food portions? Ollie will be a year next week and is eating 6 cups/day. He is 85 lbs. Not as ribb-y as he was a few months ago but still has a defined waist. We fly through bags of food. When should we start to taper that down?


I think whatever keeps your dog at a healthy weight is best. We switched to a higher calorie food because of this reason though, he was slightly underweight (ribs/hipbones very visible) on another brand and rather than boosting the food to a large amount, we switched to half raw half higher-calorie kibble and he is now at a healthy weight. 

He's been on adult food since 6 months.


----------

